# Handgun suggestion for wife



## Robert Warnock (Jan 7, 2016)

I am going to get my wife a carry handgun.  She is a better than average shot with a rifle, but has zero experience with a handgun.  I want to get her one that she will feel comfortable practicing with, but is also adequate for self defense.  Thanks for your advice


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 7, 2016)

I would suggest a S&W 642 .38 special. After careful consideration I bought one for my wife, and after several practice sessions, she shoots it well, and loves it. Being a revolver, it won't jam, and since it is hammerless, it won't snag in her purse or clothing if she has to get to it in a hurry. With +P ammunition, a .38 has enough punch to stop a bad guy. One thing I did was get a lighter trigger spring kit from Brownells installed. This isn't very expensive, and makes the trigger pull much lighter, which for a novice shooter helps with accuracy. Any gunsmith can install this kit. Hope this helps in your decision.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jan 7, 2016)

Kawaliga said:


> I would suggest a S&W 642 .38 special. After careful consideration I bought one for my wife, and after several practice sessions, she shoots it well, and loves it. Being a revolver, it won't jam, and since it is hammerless, it won't snag in her purse or clothing if she has to get to it in a hurry. With +P ammunition, a .38 has enough punch to stop a bad guy. One thing I did was get a lighter trigger spring kit from Brownells installed. This isn't very expensive, and makes the trigger pull much lighter, which for a novice shooter helps with accuracy. Any gunsmith can install this kit. Hope this helps in your decision.


This is a recommendation I often make.
If you are willing and able to practice with your weapon to the extent that you can reliably deploy it. And you are willing to maintain it as required then go ahead and look at one of the many autoloaders available. There are a lot of really neat ones.
But if you are going to do minimal practice and upkeep isn't your strong point then go with the above. It'll work when you need it.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jan 7, 2016)

But get rid of those awful hard wood tiny grips. Houge or Pacmyres are great.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 8, 2016)

A .38 snubby revolver is NOT fun to shoot and will NOT give good accuracy during practice sessions at the range. 
It's strictly a spitting-distance "get off me" gun, with a very hard trigger, terrible sights, and a short sight radius.
Factory stocks are generally too small, too, but they are easily changed.

I would look at medium-sized but light weight .380 and 9mm semi autos, probably "slim" models with single-column magazine holding 6 or 7 rounds. With the one in the chamber too, you'll have 50% more ammo capacity than a 5 shot revolver.
You'll have a longer barrel and better sights.
You'll have a smoother, lighter, shorter trigger stroke.

If the revolver design appeals to you, and you figure she can thumb-cock the gun to single action mode on the range, consider a revolver with a 2.5" to 3" barrel and adjustable sights.
Ruger makes a version of the LCR like that. Very light weight.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2016)

GunnSmokeer said:


> A .38 snubby revolver is NOT fun to shoot and will NOT give good accuracy during practice sessions at the range.
> It's strictly a spitting-distance "get off me" gun, with a very hard trigger, terrible sights, and a short sight radius.
> Factory stocks are generally too small, too, but they are easily changed.
> 
> ...



This.  To assist with clearing jams load snap caps alternately in the mag. This will assist with clearing a jam and boost confidence with an auto.  The small single stack 9MM Glock and .380 are good choices.  The Taurus TCP is a micro 380 and has a really good trigger compared to other similar models.  Very accurate too.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jan 8, 2016)

GunnSmokeer said:


> A .38 snubby revolver is NOT fun to shoot and will NOT give good accuracy during practice sessions at the range.
> It's strictly a spitting-distance "get off me" gun, with a very hard trigger, terrible sights, and a short sight radius.
> Factory stocks are generally too small, too, but they are easily changed.
> 
> ...



I would, respectfully, disagree that a snubby has to be hard to shoot.
I received a J frame from my agency when I retired and I, like you, thought it was to be relegated to the gun safe because of it's reputation for being a difficult shooter. But I put Houge grips on it and tried it on our qualification course. I was impressed and a little amazed. I shot great with it and actually enjoyed it. 
I have since changed my opinion of snubbys. Some are terrible. But my J frame is a dream to shoot and I often carry it instead of an auto loader.
And my original point is that they are a simple foolproof design for those who don't have the inclination to practice and maintain an autoloader.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 8, 2016)

GunnSmokeer said:


> A .38 snubby revolver is NOT fun to shoot and will NOT give good accuracy during practice sessions at the range.
> It's strictly a spitting-distance "get off me" gun, with a very hard trigger, terrible sights, and a short sight radius.
> Factory stocks are generally too small, too, but they are easily changed.
> 
> ...



If you can not shoot a S&W 642 it is likely your fault not the weapon.     A friend who has not shot a gun since training with a 1911 in the service over 40 years ago just bought one for him and his wife.  She has never shot any gun.  Took them to the range yesterday after safety drill and dry firing and each shooting 5 rounds at 10 feet we move back to 5 then 7 and then 10 yards.  At every distance each of them shot 5 round several times and each distance and every time you could cover the pattern with my palm.

They shot very well at distances that would protect them in their home and to carry.  No worry about misfire or jams or other problems that they could have in a pistol (semi-auto).  No hammer to cock just point and shoot.  Tony's wife is 67 with small hands and shot the revolver just fine.  We were using standard .38 special ammo as I see not need for them to use the +P.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 8, 2016)

When my husband introduced me to shooting, I tried a .380 first, and HATED it. It had way too much snap and hurt my wrist to shoot more than a dozen times or so. In an emergency, she'll need to know how to use it and to not be afraid of it hurting her, so practice will need to be comfortable.

I carry a Walther PPS in 9mm. It's small enough to conceal on my hip, and the recoil is nonexistent. It's got the stopping power I would expect if I ever need it. 

The best thing to do would be to take her to a range and rent a few diff guns for her to try. Let her figure out what SHE feels comfortable shooting, that will have enough stopping power. 

Before I'd actually shot one, my husband would have bought me a .380. I'm so very glad he didn't.


----------



## state159 (Jan 8, 2016)

Mr. Robert, my wife carries a Glock 43. It's a nice shooting 9mm, single stack and the recoil is acceptable for her. She has her GWL and attended the local sheriff's handgun course. She also shoots at the gun range from time to time. I like that gun too but for me I carry a Ruger SP101 in .357.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 8, 2016)

dawg2 said:


> This.  To assist with clearing jams load snap caps alternately in the mag. This will assist with clearing a jam and boost confidence with an auto.  The small single stack 9MM Glock and .380 are good choices.  The Taurus TCP is a micro 380 and has a really good trigger compared to other similar models.  Very accurate too.



Shoot a revolver and there will not be any jams to clear.   Also if you are up close and personnel it takes a lot less time to pull the trigger on a revolver, if there was some type of misfire, a second time than to rack and clear a semi-auto.


----------



## captcasey (Jan 8, 2016)

groundhawg said:


> Shoot a revolver and there will not be any jams to clear.   Also if you are up close and personnel it takes a lot less time to pull the trigger on a revolver, if there was some type of misfire, a second time than to rack and clear a semi-auto.



I agree, a great gun for a female is a revolver, there is some great hammerless revolvers. They never jam, and if you do have a miss fire, just pull the trigger again. With a female they are going to need there self defense weapon at close quarters and will be a surprise and the first shot or two is the only ones they may get so no need for high capacity. With the revolver there is not much to do beside pull there self defense weapon out, get on target and pull trigger. Then, practice, practice. Go to a gun range that rents handguns to shoot and let her try a few different ones. Best of luck


----------



## one hogman (Jan 8, 2016)

get her a revolver unless she is really into guns and shoots a lot, simple, easy to shoot ,and reliable, always train in the double action mode even if it has a hammer, how you train is how you will shoot in stress, almost ALL experts agree with the revolver for first time gun owners.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 9, 2016)

Shoot it double action only?
The original post said that he wants a gun the wife will enjoy practicing with.
A DAO .38 snub revolver is about the worst choice for giving satisfaction at the range and building confidence in new handgun shooters (newbies).


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 9, 2016)

GunnSmokeer said:


> Shoot it double action only?
> The original post said that he wants a gun the wife will enjoy practicing with.
> A DAO .38 snub revolver is about the worst choice for giving satisfaction at the range and building confidence in new handgun shooters (newbies).


----------



## Cornfed (Jan 9, 2016)

Before you buy her something you need to take her to a range and have her shoot different models. My wife has her GWL as well and has a Glock 19 with an extended mag release and 10-8 iron sights installed on it. It fits her smaller hands better, the recoil is not a factor, she is confident with it and she knows how to clean it and clear malfunctions. In that vein everyone is different and what is right for my wife may not be what is right for your's or any other person out there. My point here is that I first bought a Sig 228, holster, mag pouch, and spare mags and the whole setup is sitting in my safe and for sale. She doesn't like it. I didn't know that when I bought it. She shot a G19 and loved it so I bought that. Also I have a little Taurus .38 with good rubber grips and both her and my momma don't like how it stings when you shoot it. It is ported and that's just shooting full metal jacket, let alone +P type stuff. 

If she won't carry it, doesn't like it, isn't vocal to you about her concerns etc you will spend money on something that she may not have with her when the time comes.


----------



## captcasey (Jan 9, 2016)

Cornfed said:


> Before you buy her something you need to take her to a range and have her shoot different models. My wife has her GWL as well and has a Glock 19 with an extended mag release and 10-8 iron sights installed on it. It fits her smaller hands better, the recoil is not a factor, she is confident with it and she knows how to clean it and clear malfunctions. In that vein everyone is different and what is right for my wife may not be what is right for your's or any other person out there. My point here is that I first bought a Sig 228, holster, mag pouch, and spare mags and the whole setup is sitting in my safe and for sale. She doesn't like it. I didn't know that when I bought it. She shot a G19 and loved it so I bought that. Also I have a little Taurus .38 with good rubber grips and both her and my momma don't like how it stings when you shoot it. It is ported and that's just shooting full metal jacket, let alone +P type stuff.
> 
> If she won't carry it, doesn't like it, isn't vocal to you about her concerns etc you will spend money on something that she may not have with her when the time comes.


Yes for sure, let her try some pistols at the range, and Please let her pick out the gun to buy, you will have much happier days. Oh JMO a concealed carry is just that, if you want to have a pistol thats fun for her to shoot at the range as well, own two guns. That way she can get a heavier pistol ( absorbs more recoil) to have fun and shoot at the range. But still pull her concealed carry out once in a while just to stay in tune with it.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 9, 2016)

I bought my wife a S&W Model 637 Airweight five shot revolver in 38 special years ago.  It is small and light and she likes it.  She shoots it good at self defense distances which is what the gun was purchased for.  She is petite with small hands and the gun fits her well.  She shoots my M&P 9mm Shield fine also.  There are advantages to both, but the revolver is the easiest for her to handle and shoot.

Dave


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 9, 2016)

I do not recommend a .38 snubby at all. 

I owned one for years.  They take a LOT of practice to perfect accuracy and speed.  They are NOT comfortable to shoot and my hand would start shaking after about 25 rounds due to nerve impact from recoil.  I shot it to precision but I am stubborn. The average female will NOT enjoy shooting such a weapon to proficiency.  I would recommend one of the many single stack, semi-automatic 9mm pistols that have flooded the market recently.


----------



## Rich M (Jan 13, 2016)

Tale of 5 upper middle aged female shooters: oldest to youngest...

357 mag hammerless S&W airweight (wants a 9mm Glock)
9mm Glock
380 Bersa
LCP, 38 Taurus revlver, 357 SP101
.25 Colt 

Now their mothers (75+ and 80+ yr olds) have .22 revolvers... One has a red dot scope and one doesn't.

My exwife liked a 9mm Taurus that was a full sized gun.

It really is across the board based on preference.  Each of the 8 ladies mentioned above can shoot well.

Only 1 is concerned about having a pocket gun.  It has a laser and she shoots with and without the laser a couple times each year.

If you want to introduce someone and have it be fun you should start with a .22.  

If I could only have 1 gun it would be a 357 mag revolver.  IMO, best of all worlds and handles neglect just fine.


----------



## Sling (Jan 13, 2016)

Sig P238. Easy to chamber, easy to shoot. Mine chose this over a S&W .38 442 after shooting both.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 13, 2016)

snub nose .38......first pistol i gave my wife....
I handload, so i made some slightly reduced
bullets for practice.....She now has a German
 made ( circa 1980s) Walther PPKs in 32acp, with handload (yep, i did) hollow points...


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 13, 2016)

I know of a feller that bought his wife what he thought she would like. After bout 4 or so he got her one she was comfortable with and could handle and shoot really well with. He now has several brand new guns to call his own. My wife really likes her LCR.


----------



## NorthGeorgiaHunter (Jan 13, 2016)

I think a j-frame is a good choice.  That's what my wife carries, with a crimson trace.  Not much can go wrong with a revolver and .38 special is a potent cartridge.


----------



## tcward (Jan 13, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> I know of a feller that bought his wife what he thought she would like. After bout 4 or so he got her one she was comfortable with and could handle and shoot really well with. He now has several brand new guns to call his own. My wife really likes her LCR.



Yep. Great little gun!


----------



## twtabb (Jan 13, 2016)

What about the Taurus poly 38 . Anyone have experience with this gun?


----------



## NorthGeorgiaHunter (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't know about the particular model you're referencing, but my experience with Taurus is that they are not near as high of quality as smiths or rugers.  I highly recommend a j-frame smith.  They are extremely reliable and come in many different configurations such as stainless or matte, exposed hammer or hamerless and it's very easy to install laser grips.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 14, 2016)

NorthGeorgiaHunter said:


> I don't know about the particular model you're referencing, but my experience with Taurus is that they are not near as high of quality as smiths or rugers.  I highly recommend a j-frame smith.  They are extremely reliable and come in many different configurations such as stainless or matte, exposed hammer or hamerless and it's very easy to install laser grips.



This is likely true.  For a bit lower price than the Rugers or S&Ws you might want to check out the Charter Arm .38.  First CCW weapon I had was a Charter Arms and I was very happy with it.  Latter I gave it to my daughter-in-law to carry.


----------



## 4x4 (Jan 14, 2016)

My wife is a better shot than I am with her LCP .380


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 14, 2016)

If your wife is familiar with guns, many choices. If your wife is like mine, and never shoots, goes years without even looking at her gun.... only knowing where it is in case she needs it, the hammerless 642 SW is great. No hammer to have to decock, no safety, trigger hard enough to pull that she would never pull it by accident. Nothing she would want in a gun fight, but all she needs for an attacker. The simplicity of it makes it safe. She has the confidence that she needs.


----------



## Walker44 (Jan 14, 2016)

Sling said:


> Sig P238. Easy to chamber, easy to shoot. Mine chose this over a S&W .38 442 after shooting both.


  If your semi auto minded the p 238 is by far an excellent piece  slim 1911 platform  thumb safety and light------- Mine had one then moved to a S&W 686 2 inch  likes it cause if you run out of ammo you can beat someone with it
Not a huge Ruger LCP fan I consider it a very dangerous piece to pocket carry


----------



## TJay (Jan 15, 2016)

tcward said:


> Yep. Great little gun!



That's what my wife has, with pink grips no less!


----------



## BDD (Jan 15, 2016)

My wife carries the 642, she tried several of my guns in a self-defense class, Browning 9MM, Glock 19 and Carr CW 9 but
Preferred the 642 over all of them. One reason she has weak hands and even pulling the slid back was an issue.


----------



## Walker44 (Jan 17, 2016)

BDD said:


> My wife carries the 642, she tried several of my guns in a self-defense class, Browning 9MM, Glock 19 and Carr CW 9 but
> Preferred the 642 over all of them. One reason she has weak hands and even pulling the slid back was an issue.


   Was the same issue with mine the pulling the slide   we had ventured through the TOMCAT 32 Baretta and then the P 238  -which won hands down since the racking was required only once and with one in the chamber the thumb safety worked well
I think the p 238 is by far the best semi auto for a woman  after that go with a revolve
The biggest reluctant issue concerning the 357 was more the number rather than the piece itself ---- once she fired it a few times the 357 number wasnt scarry anymore


----------



## one hogman (Jan 17, 2016)

ryanh487 said:


> I do not recommend a .38 snubby at all.
> 
> I owned one for years.  They take a LOT of practice to perfect accuracy and speed.  They are NOT comfortable to shoot and my hand would start shaking after about 25 rounds due to nerve impact from recoil.  I shot it to precision but I am stubborn. The average female will NOT enjoy shooting such a weapon to proficiency.  I would recommend one of the many single stack, semi-automatic 9mm pistols that have flooded the market recently.



The  self defense experts DO


----------



## champ (Jan 18, 2016)

My Lady got the Beretta NANO Nine. After a few boxes of ammo practicing She has become confident. Nice little and reliable pistol.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 18, 2016)

one hogman said:


> The  self defense experts DO



I do also.  Guess that settles this question.


----------



## hyprlt900 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'd look at the Sig 238 (.380) with the Hogue grip.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jan 19, 2016)

ryanh487 said:


> I do not recommend a .38 snubby at all.
> 
> I owned one for years.  They take a LOT of practice to perfect accuracy and speed.  They are NOT comfortable to shoot and my hand would start shaking after about 25 rounds due to nerve impact from recoil.  I shot it to precision but I am stubborn. The average female will NOT enjoy shooting such a weapon to proficiency.  I would recommend one of the many single stack, semi-automatic 9mm pistols that have flooded the market recently.



I totally agree. Heck, I hate shooting the alloy snubbies compared to any auto loader. Long DA trigger pulls, generally very minimal sights, and much worse recoil.

Several years ago I tried to start my wife on a S&W 442 and she HATED it. The long trigger pull had her sight picture all over the place and the recoil was painful.

I got her an old Colt Detective Special (steel frame) with full size Pachmayr grips and she was much better with it. She carried it for a few years and got better shooting it, but mainly more comfortable with working the gun alone. Loading, unloading, etc.

When the Glock 43 was released I bought one for her and right out of the gate she shot MUCH better with it (as just about anyone would). Great sights, short crisp trigger, and very little recoil. 

It took a bit of time to get her comfortable with the mechanics of the gun but most women are smarter than we give them credit for, so she picked it up and runs it as good as anyone now. It's fun and not a chore like the snubbie was. 

The other plus is that in a kydex AIWB holster she carries the G43 on her body and it conceals great under a normal shirt or sweater. She's about 5'0", 115lbs. That was never going to happen with a revolver and purse carry is a horrible choice.


Anyway, I firmly believe that a modern auto loader is the way to go. If someone can't put in the time to get proficient with the working of a semi they probably shouldn't be carrying a gun to begin with.


P.S. - She tried the S&W Shield before the Glock and could barely work the slide and could not load the mags to capacity. I strongly suggest looking at the Glock if hand weakness an issue. It is super easy to manipulate.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 19, 2016)

one hogman said:


> The  self defense experts DO



Well they can tell that to the 4 women that fired my 442 twice and wouldn't touch it again.  Twice as in 2 rounds, not 2 occasions.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jan 19, 2016)

I know a guy who got his wife a pistol grip only pump 12ga for home defense. He showed her how to pump it one time and considered it good.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 19, 2016)

My wife has a model 22 Gen 4 , 40 cal that she has for work.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 19, 2016)

ryanh487 said:


> Well they can tell that to the 4 women that fired my 442 twice and wouldn't touch it again.  Twice as in 2 rounds, not 2 occasions.



Must be the teacher     Really, though, what kind of ammo were you shooting?


----------



## twtabb (Jan 19, 2016)

That pistol grip on 12 gauge can be a nose breaker.
I went with a 20 and plan to have stock with pistol grip also.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 20, 2016)

I tried to get three newbies interested in pump-action home defense shotguns.
Two of the three could not operate them effectively. Massive fail. 
One did pretty good on his first range trip after buying the gun.  Then he put it in storage and didn't touch it for 3 years. Then he tried to shoot it on another range trip and forgot how it worked.  In a real-life emergency, he would have died with a gun that was magazine-loaded but chamber-empty, and he couldn't make it pump. (it was cocked and he needed to dry fire it or press the hidden release switch).

I have changed my mind about recommending pump shotguns to beginners, unless those beginners will be dedicated to regular practice and training, including drills regarding how to load and unload the shotgun, how to work the bolt unlock switch, etc.

P.S.  I don't like pistol-grip only shotguns at all, for anybody.  I'd much rather have a conventional butt stock, but shorter than average, with maybe a 12" or 12.5" length of pull.  If you want to shoot from the hip, fine. The butt stock will be tucked alongside your torso and not add anything to the practical length or profile of the gun as you move about inside your home.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 20, 2016)

*J-frame revolvers*

I just took a kid shooting with a J-frame S&W revolver (.22 caliber) this past weekend.

He could not easily pull the trigger in DA mode. 
His hand shook so much while trying, he said he only wanted to shoot it if he could cock it into Single Action mode.  So that's what we did.

This kid plays baseball, football, climbs trees, goes rappelling off cliffs... he's got good hand and arm strength, generally.  

A lot of adult women have no more hand strength than this boy.  A Double Action revolver's long hard trigger pull is a real obstacle to accurate shooting, even if the only "accuracy" you want is to place 5 shots in a 10" circle at only 5 yards' distance.  Even THAT can be a challenge, shooting quickly in double-action mode.

P.S.  Before you tell me about how smooth the DA pull is on your Python or Colt Police Positive or Ruger Security Six or S&W model 19 Combat Magnum, remember that medium-frame or large-frame guns almost always have smoother and lighter trigger pulls.

Why?  Because the hammers are bigger and heavier, and the hammers fall through a longer arc of travel. That means they don't need such a powerful mainspring to push them forward. Small light hammers with short arcs of travel need a stiff spring to give them velocity enough to reliably ignite the primer.


----------



## Beaudeane (Jan 21, 2016)

My wife put the .38 up & laid claim to my little .32 long last summer when we were out back shooting it. She likes the double action & accuracy & concealability. She also has her concealed license & the little s&w has been everywhere she's been since that day. It may not stop a bad guy in his tracks but would slow him down pretty fast. I wouldn't want to chance getting shot with it anymore than any other caliber.


----------



## PopPop (Jan 21, 2016)

I started my Wife and Daughters on 642s, they all have moved on to 9mm autos that they picked out. One daughter got a Sig the other a M&P 9c and wifey poo selected a Walther CCP. They shoot em good too.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 22, 2016)

The best thing you can do for your wife is not buy her the gun you think she will like.
Set her up with some training like "Women in the Outdoors" or get with Suzanne at M&S and let her shoot some different guns and see what she likes.
It will save you time and money in the long run.

http://www.mandsshootingsolutions.com/


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 22, 2016)

Bought my wife a S&W 642.  She hates it.  Not fun to shoot and difficult to hit much with it.  She loves my Sig P6 9mm and it is about as dependable as you can get.  Has a decocker and hammer.  Very accurate, easy, and fun to shoot.


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 23, 2016)

how bout aglock 380 small compact & accurate


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 27, 2016)

Robert Warnock said:


> I am going to get my wife a carry handgun.  She is a better than average shot with a rifle, but has zero experience with a handgun.  I want to get her one that she will feel comfortable practicing with, but is also adequate for self defense.  Thanks for your advice



I took my wife to Cabela's for about an hour and all she did was "Hold Guns"........she didnt care for anything that I would have bought her like a sheild or Nano or even the XDS essentials.
 She liked the double stacked Mod2 from Springfield Best......that Is what I got her and man is it  SWEET! Not something to hide IWB, but she LOVES it so thats what she got.....
Let her decide is all I'm saying...........Glad to hear you getting her a Pistolla!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jan 30, 2016)

birddog52 said:


> how bout aglock 380 small compact & accurate



my mom initially bought the lcp, but it didn't quite feel right. so, she traded it in for the glock 42, and likes it a lot more. i want to get my wife a carry pistol (she wanted a desert eagle for hannukah, hardly a carry gun). we have a couple glocks that she shoots pretty well, so i'm going with the glock 42.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Feb 12, 2016)

I have been shooting a 642 for years.  In fact I used it as my back up and off duty weapon and had to qualify with it out to 25 yards.  Definitely a dependable weapon and for those who say its not accurate, well it shoots better than I can so I'll leave it at that.  When my wife and daughter wanted to get their own guns I took them to a range and let them shoot mine...big mistake I made was to let them shoot my duty loads.  After 2-3 shots they wanted no more of it.  I bought a skky 9mm that they both loved the feel of so we bought them.  They liked it right off but since it has a DAO trigger they tired quickly.  which limited any length of practice time.  Sold that one and got a Ruger LC9S pro striker fired semi auto and they can shoot that little gun all day.  Its an awesome pistol for concealed carry and unbelievably accurate.  Since Ruger came and held a demo where I work I had the option to shoot it before I bought it so It was a win for us. I don't like an external safety on a pistol unless its a 1911 and this one was a perfect fit.  If you haven't shot the LC9s or LC9s pro (no safety) its nothing like the original LC9 trigger pull.


----------



## obligated (Feb 12, 2016)

I got the wife a S&W bodygaurd 380 with laser.Nice little pistol that goes bang everytime.Looking at a Glock 43 in 9mm.I like guns.


----------



## Goddard (Feb 20, 2016)

I too, recently got a S & W Bodyguard in .380.   My husband took me to the range and I LOVE it.


----------



## Squirrel29 (Feb 21, 2016)

I bought my wife a 442 smith with some hogue grips and she loves it.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 12, 2016)

I've never yet seen a woman who is good with a small-frame .38 revolver.  Even women who go shooting several times a year generally love dry-firing and handling these small guns in the gun store, but at the shooting range things are very different.  Recoil is hard and muzzle climb significant. Nothing like firing a K-frame gun with a 4" barrel.  Snubbies also have a harder DA trigger pull.

Just a week ago I went shooting with a woman who had been shooting monthly for years and owned several guns. All larger sized, except her Glock 42.  She's pretty good with the slim little Glock .380.  She hated my S&W 637. Took one shot and refused to fire it again.

On prior range trips she did fire 5 and even 10 shots with it, but didn't like it and didn't hit the target with ever shot, even as close as 5 or 7 yards.  With the Glock, she can reliably hit near the middle of the target at 15 yds.

Why?  The semi-auto has better sights, a lighter trigger pull, a shorter trigger stroke, and less recoil (.380 compared to .38 spl).


----------

